# moving forward



## sendit08 (Feb 8, 2009)

Background .. 24yrs old more will be revealed through this log
I was going to wait until i started cycling to keep a journal on here but i can use some support right now.
Until today my life pretty much consisted of four things...
school (Kin major CSUB)
work (bartender)
going to the gym
the fourth thing was a girlfriend but today i found out she has been ignoring me for the last three days because she is now with another guy.  We were together for about two years then we split one year ago, then we decided to work things out. for the last three months everything was great. and now she just up and left me for some other dude.
Is there anything more immasculating than that?
Anyways its hard to find motivation right now because i feel like everything i do is for the future and now when i think about where i will be years from now i just see nothing.
Right now i am cutting for 15% bf and as soon as I get below 12% i will cycle.
I hope i can get some support because weightlifting has significantly improved my life and i wold hate to quit now because of a temporarily broken heart.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Start off with my day*

Today i got up at the usual time and went straight to the gym.
I split my workouts by muscle groups. 
Today I worked Shoulders, Traps, Abs, Serratus
I have three routines.
the other two are.
1. Chest, Tris, Calves, Leg/Thigh
2. Upper back, Lower back, Bis 
On sundays I train outside and I am pretty creative with that.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 8, 2009)

hang in there bro i had a girl leave me after 3 years for another guy things will work out for ya. and lets get this journal started i wanna see some lifts and numbers. good luck


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 8, 2009)

thanx for the support man ...
Its just good to hear stuff like that right now.
I will start posting weight and detailed lifts tomorrow.
I workout every day alternating routines like so....
mon- Upper Back, Lower back, Bis, (1)
tues - Chest, Tris, Calves, legs (2)
wed - Shoulders, Traps, Abs, Serratus (3)  
thurs - 1 
friday - 2
Sat - 3 
Sunday - out door stuff like tire flips, hooking pushing my car aound the bball court, plus just random stuff that my training partner and i come up with.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 8, 2009)

you'll learn quick that the people around here are nice and are always willing to give advice and help you out.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 8, 2009)

the whole reason that i am cutting right now is because the last time that me and this girl split i lost total control of my BF.  I was eating whatever whenever and missing workouts like crazy. 
I am feeling pretty shitty right now.
Fortunately, too shitty to even hold down a cheat meal.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jeeze! It is super hard to motivate myself to go to the gym this morning.
All i can think about is that biotch and how i got played.
Is there anything that should make me believe that not all girls are like this???
The guy that she left me for is my age (24) and he just left just split up with his 16 year old FIANCE less than a week ago. 
Because of this the main thing that is going through my head is, when this dude screws her over will I be able to resist taking her back AGAIN?
I think the best thing to do here is force myself to go to the gym for my usual workout and see what happens...
Ill post my workout when i get back but it will probably look sluggish so cut me some slack


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to admit when i arrived at the gym I didn't feel motivated at all.
Once a got through my warmup and start the heavy lifting my mind started to clear and for about 30 minutes I was able to focus on a workout.
I started with a deadlift pyramid.
135x20 ; 185x15 ; 225x10 
follwed by bent over db rows
100lb dbs 2x10 
reverse flys (sitting on incline with back bw my legs)
50lb dbs 2x10
seated rows ladder
140x8 ; 150x8 ; 160x8
pull downs 
100lb 2x12 (wide grip palms forward)
85lb 2x12 (close grip palms facing backward)
incline unilateral curls
40lb 2x10 reg ; 30lb 2x10 hammer
Concentration curls
25lb 3x12
Straight leg deads
135lb 3x10
I think because I havent ate much yesterday or this morning due to feeling sick and kind of depressed I wasnt really up to 20 min hiit i usually end my workout with. So instead i just did some static stretching and left.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh man, that sucks! I feel your pain. Try to remember, that you aren't the first person this has happened to, and you will not be the last!

Look at it as her loss,and your gain. Because it would have been far worse, if you had been together longer. Use that feeling of indignance as fuel for your workouts. And you never know, you just may find another cutie in your gym.

Besides your 24. Your to young of a man to be whipped over a woman. I can promise you this, time heals all wounds, even despair...


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks a lot IronAddict!!
Its amazing how releaved you can feel just by hearing others tell you its gonna be ok.
The good thing is that i am still making progress as I have expected and will start my cycle when i expected to start.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> thanks a lot IronAddict!!
> Its amazing how releaved you can feel just by hearing others tell you its gonna be ok.
> The good thing is that i am still making progress as I have expected and will start my cycle when i expected to start.



 No problem


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2009)

my buddy just called me up and said he was on the way to the gym.
so i met him there, spotted him a bit, then i went and did my hiit training.
NO WAY that i am letting this chick ruin what i have worked to hard for.
Now i just need to find a way to stop thinking about her... I have a night class tonight and i hope i can pay attention to the teacher.

Any tips on how to get my mind elsewhere... I have to do alot of studying and that is when i find myself obsessing over what i coulda shlouda woulda done differently and so on.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> my buddy just called me up and said he was on the way to the gym.
> so i met him there, spotted him a bit, then i went and did my hiit training.
> NO WAY that i am letting this chick ruin what i have worked to hard for.
> Now i just need to find a way to stop thinking about her... I have a night class tonight and i hope i can pay attention to the teacher.
> ...





Like ironaddict said.  Its a great strategy to fuel your workouts with the anger you gained from the relationship.  Trust me.  I do it all the time.  Don't fret, over time you will start thinking less and less about her.  There are literally billions of other fish in the sea.  You will find one for you.  .

I will be following this journal.  So don't let that chick bring you down.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the support everybody.
I will be using this journal as motivation. 
I hope to be entering some type of amateur bodybuilding competition sometime ether at the end of this year or the beginning of next year.  Not for any other reason than to just provide me with motivation and see where i stack up against other people who have worked as hard as I have.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice workout. and she did you a favor by doing that now the way that i see it. it saved you the trouble later on down the road heck your 24 you'll find someone better dont worry about it. and not all girls are like that ive found many girls that are great i just dont date them lol.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice workout. and she did you a favor by doing that now the way that i see it. it saved you the trouble later on down the road heck your 24 you'll find someone better dont worry about it. and not all girls are like that ive found many girls that are great i just dont date them lol.




Yeah.  He just bangs them and leaves.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Yeah.  He just bangs them and leaves.



i do not...well not all the time just the latest ex she was a psycho and all that she wanted from me was sex.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got back from my night class... (theory of coaching hockey)
now that im newly single i was scoping out the girls and since we were mainly discussing Arod and how his confession will be viewed vs the denials of others the girls in the class were board as shit... my buddy that i sit next to and I caught a couple of them eye-fucking us.  I almost forgot how sweet the single life can be


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just got back from the gym and I feel like pretty good... I was a little distracted because I have a Biopsychology test in about three hours and I am just now sitting down and cramming my ass off (well whats left of it after that workout)
Heres what I did...
usual warmup (5min super light elip, 10min of some bbal)
started with a Benchpress pyramid (85lbx20 135x20 185x15 225x7 225x7)
db bench (200x5 200x5) incdb bench (180x5 180x5) decdb bench (180x5 180x5)
cable crossovers burnout sets (60x20 60x20 60x20)
Tricep pushdowns (140x10 150x10 160x10)
Dips (BW 3x10)
Toe pushes/calf raises on lp machine (810x10 810x10 810x10) super slowmo
Treadmill slight inc 5min walk.
Squat Pyramid (135x15 185x15 225x15 285x10 315x5 315x5)
Instead of hiit training i got on the bike at steady pace so that i could read my biospsych textbook.
ended with some static stretching then left.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> Just got back from the gym and I feel like pretty good... I was a little distracted because I have a Biopsychology test in about three hours and I am just now sitting down and cramming my ass off (well whats left of it after that workout)
> Heres what I did...
> usual warmup (5min super light elip, 10min of some bbal)
> started with a Benchpress pyramid (85lbx20 135x20 185x15 225x7 225x7)
> ...



Good going!

These are the types of worries a 24 yr old should have. Right now, women are tertiary in importance. Finish your schooling, then the world is your oyster!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

nice workout and i agree with ironaddict on the girls thing.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Ahead of schedule*

looks like I am a bit ahead of schedule in my progress.
It actually looks like I am putting on muscle during this cut. 
Minimal amounts of muscle and not in all areas but its still coming in as the fat is coming off... (trust me, I can tell)
I use a caliper to track my BF. It may not be that accurate but I can still set short term goals based on milimeters of fat around my abdomen.  
Based on the chart that came with the caliper I am currently 14% BF Which I think is pretty accurate.  As soon as I get down to 12% on the chart I will start my cycle...
It is as follows.
Test prop (1-16) 400mg EW
Tren Ace (1-5) 300 mg EW
Tbol (6-11) 50mg ED
Tren Ace (12-16) 300mg EW
Might start Masteron at week ten... depending on my overall look by then.
The week before I start the cycle I will max in each of the big three so I can track my strength progress... I will also take some pics at that time aswell and continue to do so throught the cycle.
If all goes well I might use myself in my research paper on the personal use of AS for non performance enhancing reasons.


----------



## Hench (Feb 10, 2009)

sentit08 - hope things start looking up soon for you bud.

Maybe I can give you a hand with your routine. 

From the workouts youve posted so far it seems like your doing a bodypart split, with quite high rep ranges. This isnt really the best way to lift during a cut. 

Would you mind posting the routine your using atm.

What sort of diet have you been following? Do you know how many cals youve been eating, and what your macro nutrients were each day?


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> sentit08 - hope things start looking up soon for you bud.
> 
> Maybe I can give you a hand with your routine.
> 
> From the workouts youve posted so far it seems like your doing a bodypart split,


 the reason for this is because I have had an issue with my rc in that past. it only bothered me during sports but to prevent any type of injury I dont do all my pushing in one day


Moondogg said:


> with quite high rep ranges. This isnt really the best way to lift during a cut.


I normally stick to 5-8 reps in compounds and 7-10 in isolation type exercises (I feel when it comes to the smaller body parts i need at least seven reps to get to the deeper fibers)


Moondogg said:


> Would you mind posting the routine your using atm.


Tomorrow I will post my third workout routine (of three total) I will include a large rep range because I expand my rep range every third mon,tues,and wed. 
I hope that makes sense to you 


Moondogg said:


> What sort of diet have you been following? Do you know how many cals youve been eating, and what your macro nutrients were each day?



I am currently cutting at 300-400 cals under maintance each day.
for me that is 21-2200 calories per day.  I am taking in (apx) 225g prot, 70g fat. and carbs vary depending on what is convenient (if I am at school and have to pack a meal Ill usually throw some chicken or steak in some bread so that I dont need a fork) other than that I dont really eat too much carbs.
I get more than my fair share of caffeine but hey, I am a student with a part time job I need the caffeine sometimes.

I know I wrote a lot but after you read my responses please post any improvements I can make. I am always willing to change anything


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 10, 2009)

I also get quite a bit of sodium... I never stopped to count the sodium but I know its above normal... I will track how much I take in tomorrow since it will be a normal day for me and post it... but if I have no reason to be overly worried about bp problems is there any reason i should avoid sodium. Does it effect cutting fat at all. I was thinking maybe it would cause you to retain water.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Another Day*

I was feeling pretty sluggish this morning and it didnt stop when I got to the gym.   When I feel like this I usually will cut out some of the isolation exercises and focus on using the best possible form.  If I have learned anything for sure about lifting it is that lack of focus leads to injury
warmup: some bbal + messing around on the punching bag (thought it may get me more focus and amped up)
Clean and press (135x15 185x10 185x10 225x5 225x5)
Seated barbell press (185x8)x3
Db shrugs (100x10)x3
Upright Rows cable (135x10 150x10 165x10)
Serratus pullover + situp on dec bench (45x15)x2 ; wish we had 100lb plates 
leg lifts squeezing 10lb med ball  (2x10) front, left, right
20 minute Hiit 
static stretching
Now its time for my nutrition class. Last class the instructor started talking about how to "tone" your muscles in the gym.  She was telling this to a couple of slightly overweight students near the front of the class (they asked). I figured if they are gonna get off their ass and go to the gym, I am not going to disagree with a theory right infront of them.   Her exact words were lightweight many reps will tone the muscle and burn the fat in the specific area targetted. sheesh!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 12, 2009)

*knowing im gonna log my workout makes me go harder*

And I like it.....
Bball warmup 
Deadlifts
225 10x1
315 5x2
Bent over DB rows 
100 8x3
Reverse Flys
60 8x3
Pull downs, wide grip, palms forward
90x10
105x8
120x6
Seated Rows 
150x10
160x8
170x6
Pull downs, close grip, palms back (slow-mo)
75x10
90x8
105x6
BB preachers
75x3
Arnold Curls (i get weird looks when i do these)
27.5 12x3
Straight leg deadlifts
135 10x3
20 minutes of Hiit 

*do you guys think I should add some weight and lower the amount of reps to no more than 5 on each lift or certain lifts or ______????*


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Sodium*

I get up to 3000mg per day... usually stay around 2500mg which is still above normal... Should I be worried about this???


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice workout keep up the good work.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanx buddy...
I have been feeling pretty good lately during my workouts...
I am gonna jack up the weight a little bit starting tomorrow and see if I can step it up a bit


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Heavy Morining!!!.. for me at least*

Usual warmup: Bball 
Bench Press
135x10
315x3
315x3
Incline DB 
110x3
110x3
Crossovers burnout sets
60x25
60x25
60x25
60x25
Tricep cable pushdowns
200x5
200x5
200x5
Toe pushes (slowmo)
810x8
810x8
Leg Press (deeeeep)
900x3
900x3
900x2
legs were pretty shaky so I did 45min steady pace instead of hiit. (140bpm)
did some static stretching then left.
I really wanted to max out on bench but I had no spotter. I think I could probably have done 4-5 reps at that weight on the first attempt. Next week I will drag my brother in and attempt 365 as a max.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

dang man i had no idea you could bench that much.  jeebus over all your pretty freakin strong keep on workin hard


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> dang man i had no idea you could bench that much.  jeebus over all your pretty freakin strong keep on workin hard



Thanx man... I been checkin out your Journal too and I wish I was your strength at your age.  Hell I wish I took lifting seriously then but I was too much of a stoner at throughout highschool to lift anything


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

im lifting with a sprained ankle right now and im cutting weight give me a month when i dont have to cut weight any more and the numbers will be even higher.  oh i work hard play harder i just dont smoke more of a drinker


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> im lifting with a sprained ankle right now and im cutting weight give me a month when i dont have to cut weight any more and the numbers will be even higher.  oh i work hard play harder i just dont smoke more of a drinker



I feel you man... I hate cutting... Mainly because I love to eat!!!
I definitely prefer the smoke over the drink because alcohol makes me hate everybody and weed pretty much causes the opposite response


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 14, 2009)

*The Saturday Morning Empty Gym*

Clean and Press
185x5
225x5
225x5
Seated Press
215x5
215x4
215x3
Barbell Shrugs
225x10
275x3
225x10
275x3
Upright Rows (cable)
165x9
180x7
195x5
Hanging leg lifts
3x10x3 (squeezing 10lb medball)
Serratus Pullover with Situp
45lb plate 3x20 
20 minutes Hiit
Static stretching
*I have some tightening/pain right were my tail bone meets the bottom of my spine... Any good stretches or movements for this??? *


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 16, 2009)

*It would be my lats*

Common question from one lifter to another...
If you could magically add a couple pounds of muscle to one area of your body where would you add it? My LATS
Deads:
225x10
315x3
315x3
315x3
Bent Over Rows (DB)
100x5
100x5
Seated Rows 
170x5
185x4
200x3
PullDowns WG Palms forward 3/2/3/1
135x5
135x5
Pulldowns CG Palms forward 3/2/3/1
120x5
120x5
Pulldowns CG Palms backward 3/2/3/1
120x5
120x5
BB Preachers
75x3
75x3
Cable Curls
135x5
135x5
SLDs
135x10
135x10
135x10
20min HIIT
Static Stretching


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Chest and Leg day ... My favorite day*

Bball Warmup
Incline bench... (flat benches were taken so I started on incline... never did this before)
95x10
135x10
185x5
225x5
225x5
245x3
245x2
Flat Bench... (Felt strong during incline so i went to DB bench instead of BB)
200x5
200x5
220x3
220x3
220x3
Cable Crossovers
70x12
70x12
70x12
Tricep Pushdowns
150x10
165x7
180x5
195x3
195x3
Leg Press... ( I miss squatting but cant go heavy without a spotter... )
810x5 w/ 10 toe pushes
860x3 10 tp
860x3 10 tp
900x1 (Hell Yes!... first ever attempt at this weight successful_
Steady Pace Stairs (This fucked my legs right up and SHIT! I am already sore as FUCK)


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice job on the pr for leg press


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice job on the pr for leg press



Thanx Bud!!!
I almost forgot to log today's workout... 
I thought I did it already but apparantly not.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 18, 2009)

i do that all the time


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Shoulders, Traps, Abs*

Usual Bball warmup
Arnold Press DB
100x10
120x7
140x5
150x5
150x5
150x5
Heavy Shrugs (BB) ... ya I did shrugs on the power rack, nobody else uses it in my gym... I think most people think its just there to hold plates.
315x6
315x6
315x6
Upright Row Dropsets (Cable) 
200x6 - 170x8 CG
200x6 - 170x8 WG
200x6 - 170x8 CG
200x6 - 170x8 WG
Cable Crunches
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12
Hanging Leg Lifts (squeezing 10lb med ball)
12x3
Seated Crunch Machine
200x20
200x20
200x20
20 Minute Hiit 
Static Stretching


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Never thought I would see the day*

you guys will appreciate this...
After my usual warm up I went to the power rack to start with deads and what do I see?  A group of three guys who were using the smith machine next to it for what looked kind of like squatting but not sure you can call it that were literally using the power rack as a towel and coat rack.  two sweaters, two hats, and three towels were hanging all over the rack.  Needless to say I was not very polite about asking them to MOVE THEIR SHIT!!!
on with the workout.
Deadlifts (remembered my belt so I went Heavy!!! Plus I wanted to scare those fuckers.)
135x10
225x10
315x5 
405x3 (on comes the belt)... this is my old pr... finally back to my full strength
405x3
405x3
DB bentover rows (one arm)
100x8
110x8
120x8 (usually I stay with 100 but I felt pretty good today)
BW Pullups WG palms forward
12x3
BW Pullup CG Palms backward
8x3
DB Preachers 
40x5
40x5
40x5
Incline Hammers
30x6
30x6
30x6
Feel like I am back at top strength all around. Ready to break some on my PRs


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice job


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bench max... attempt*

bball warmup.
Bench press.
95x10
135x10
185x10
225x7
275x5
315x3
365x .5 (ya i know i was pushing it but I wanted to give it a try)
Incline Flys
50x8
50x8
50x8
Crossovers supersets
40x20
40x20
40x20
Pushdown dropsets
200x6 palms down
135x10 palms up
200x6 pd
135x10 pu
treadmill walking on incline 5min
Squats
135x8
225x8
315x8
365x8
405x5
455x4 (if I had a spotter I would have tried for five)
455x3 (same situation)
20 min steady pace on stair climber
Static stretching


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 22, 2009)

365 is alot of weight to be pressin just keep workin at it and you'll get it in no time. and the squating jeebus i wish i could do that much


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> and the squating jeebus i wish i could do that much



I have short legs... lol


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 22, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> I have short legs... lol



so do i im only around 5'9ish if not shorter just cant do that much yet...gurr


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 22, 2009)

You know sendit.  You can always ask random people at your gym for a spot.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 22, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> You know sendit.  You can always ask random people at your gym for a spot.



I did on my bench max attempt... the only reason I hesitate to ask for a spot when squatting is because i would hate for someone to injure them self while helping me.  i rarely go for a one-rep max anyway


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 24, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> I did on my bench max attempt... the only reason I hesitate to ask for a spot when squatting is because i would hate for someone to injure them self while helping me.  i rarely go for a one-rep max anyway



kinda the same thing here even though weight lifting is a class of mine at school i hardly ever have a spotter unless the teacher makes me have one because i dont want anyone to get hurt trying to spot me. the closest maxes to mine in the class are one kid squats 315 with alot of trouble and one kid benchs like 205 kinda sad i didnt have anyone to lift with....can i come lift with you haha.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 26, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> kinda the same thing here even though weight lifting is a class of mine at school i hardly ever have a spotter unless the teacher makes me have one because i dont want anyone to get hurt trying to spot me. the closest maxes to mine in the class are one kid squats 315 with alot of trouble and one kid benchs like 205 kinda sad i didnt have anyone to lift with....can i come lift with you haha.



I am transfering to CSU Fullerton in the fall so i am moving out there. I am looking for a roomate so you are more than welcome 

PS havent had time to log my workouts with midterms 
still hitting the gym though!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 26, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> I am transfering to CSU Fullerton in the fall so i am moving out there. I am looking for a roomate so you are more than welcome
> 
> PS havent had time to log my workouts with midterms
> still hitting the gym though!



wtf is that. and i have to wait till im done with high school this year before i go anywhere


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> wtf is that. and i have to wait till im done with high school this year before i go anywhere



my bad dude i totally thought i was in a different forum and u were someone else, who is looking to move out here where i am at.
I get confused when i log my workouts in two different places.
probably because i smoke entirely too much pot 

on another note... i am restructuring my upcoming cycle and will be running DNP on a for 14 days in a 24day structured cycle before i start AS so I will be logging how that goes on here as well.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 2, 2009)

*prepping for cycle*

I will start my cycle exactly one week from today.
I have started my new routine that i will stick with thoughout my cycle.
I will alternate "style" of lifts based on a P/RR/P/S I add an extra P week to really add more strength during the cycle.
Cycle will look like this 
(1-3) Prop 50mg ED
(1.5-2.5) DNP Cycle
(4-13) Prop 400mg EW
(4-13) Tren 300mg EW
(4-13) Tbol 50mg ED
(1-13) T3 (75mcg)
(6,7,10,11) Clen (200mcg)
(14-16) PCT
Ill be running HCG and Nolva throughout the entire cycle and pct and i will introduce Clomid for pct as well.
I use a custom routine while i cycle that i started today.
Mon: Chest (Press), Delt (Flys), Tri's, Abs
Wed: Back, Traps, Bis, Abs
Thurs: Legs, Calves
Fri: Delt (press), Chest (flys), Tris, Abs
Sun: Back, Traps, Bis, Legs, Calves

Todays Workout... (RR)
Elliptical warmup
Bench Press
135x12
185x12
225x12
225x12
225x12
Incline Press
185x10
185x10
185x10
Front Raises
80x10
80x10
80x10
Side Raises
90x10
90x10
90x10
Dips BW
12,10,10
Pushdowns
175x12
175x12
175x12
Cable Crunches
100x12
100x12
100x12
20 min SPC Will start back in Hiit after DNP Cycle


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Thought I would add a little something about my diet*

Dont know how many people are following this Journal anymore as I had to take a week off from logging my WOs because of midterms.
Over the next 14 wees I will be on a strict diet to maximize my gains while cycling.
Here it is... (ps I work in a kitchen at a bar so i have access to whatever food I want)
*Week 1* (one week of zero carbs, getting ready for glyc spike when I start DNP)... currently we are on tues of week one
7am - 4 egg whites with hot sauce; Water + Soy protein (yuk)
930am (postW) - 8oz chicken breast; Water + Soy protein
1230pm - 10oz fish (salmon, soul, red snapper, i like to mix it up with fish)
330pm - 10oz fish 
5pm - 8oz steak (usually tritip but sometimes ribeye)
730pm - 8oz steak
9pm - can of tuna
*Weeks 2,3,4* Ill be starting on DNP for 14 days and it should stay active for up to 10 more days after that.
7am - 1c cottage cheese + Fruit
930am - NF Milk + ON gold whey + ON maze + two bananas; 8oz chicken w/veggies
1230pm - 8oz chicken w/ veggies; 
330pm - 10oz fish w/veggies; (drop the carbs after this meal to bring the heat down so I can sleep better)
5pm - 8oz steak
730pm - 8oz steak
9pm - canned fish (sardines, tuna, anchovies, etc)
*Weeks 5-14* time to bring on the muscle mass
7am - Cottage Cheese + Fruit; 4 egg whites w/ hot sauce; High fiber tortilla; NF Milk + ON gold whey + ON Maze + Oats
930am - NF Milk + ON gold whey + ON Maze + Oats; 10oz chicken + Brown and White rice.
1230pm - 10oz chicken + Brown and white rice + veggies
330pm - 12oz Fish + veggies
5pm - 8oz Steak
730pm - 8pz Steak
9pm - 4 whole eggs; high fiber tortilla
** I drink one gallon of water per day in addition to what is listed (some say drink around two but i have never had a problem with just one)
I was thinking about posting something about my support supps that I am running during this cycle. If anyone is interested I will post it since i have it written on my PC already.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

im still around. and thats on dedicated eatin habbit right there i dont know how you can do it


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 3, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> im still around. and thats on dedicated eatin habbit right there i dont know how you can do it



I just love to eat. I have trouble not snacking in between meals even when they are 2 hours apart.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Back, traps, bis (RR week)*

Warmup:
Bought a new weighted jump rope so warmed up with that.
Deads
225x12
275x8
225x12
225x12
SLDs
155x12
155x12
155x12
BW chins WG palms forward
10,8,8,6
BW chins CG palms backward
10,8,8,6
Seated Rows
180x12
190x10
200x10
Shrugs (DBs)
250x12
250x12
250x12
Upright rows CG cable ezbar
190x12
190x10
190x10
Preacher Curls
75x18
75x15
95x10
Did some Hiit work my new weighted rope. pretty good change of pace over treadmill, seemed a little harder but im sure ill get used to it.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 6, 2009)

*push day (shoulder focus) RR*

had a sick leg workout yesterday. I barely made it down the stairs at my gym.
BTN Press
95x16
135x12
185x10
185x10
Seated OH Press
135x16
185x12
225x10
225x10
Incline Flys
100x12
100x12
100x12
Crossovers
40x25
40x25
40x25
Dips BW
12,12,12
20min Hiit
The outermost head of my delt is already super sore!
Havent received my dnp yet so Ill probably postpone my cycle by a week.
Fortunately, I havent had much trouble staying at 0 carbs prepping for the DNP. (lost 2lb this week). Unless it comes tomorrow or monday ill start my cycle a week from monday.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice workouts man keep on workin hard


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 9, 2009)

*felt a little weak today*

Forgot to log my workout yesterday... heavy deads everthing else was boring
I didnt that strong today 
Started my DNP cycle. (200mg first thing in the morning)
Sweat a little extra during my workout 
the fruit and coffee that i had for breakfast were more than enough to provide me with the energy for my workout but my strength was lagging a bit....
Bench Press
185x12
3x275x8
Incline bench
3x225x8
Incline Flys
3x100x10
Dips 
3xBWx12
some isolation lifts for triceps... not too heavy...
skipped cardio at the gym but then I walked for an hour on an incline on my treadmill.
looking forward to feeling the heat tomorrow.
one more day of 200mg then i will run 400mg for seven days and let my body taper down.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 10, 2009)

pretty nice workout for not feeling to strong.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 13, 2009)

*holy tired*

Forgot about the extreme lethargy that comes with a this cycle.
I barely can get through my workouts. I decided to change my routine for the time being until I get through the DNP.
I will just go to the gym every third day and squat dead and bench only.
This should keep my major groups stimulated and help keep my muscle during this cut.
will start my AS cycle this monday... looking forward to smashing my PRs in every lift and putting on a good 40lbs of muscle


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Maxin out*

I will max out tomorow in bench squat and deads since i am starting a cycle on monday.
Update on DNP cycle...
I am down 2.5lbs at 202.5 right now and schooting for 190 ten days from now.
I want to drop as much fat as possible before i start this next cycle to I am pretty much on an all carb diet with one pw whey shake and one high protein meal before bed. 
damn I hate cutting!!! just trying to keep my eyes on the prize!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 15, 2009)

just keep on workin on what you want and you will get there you seem determined enough to get it.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Wooohoooo*

Starting weight on DNP cycle:  205
current weight: 198
goal weight after cycle: 185

I was supposed to do my maxes today... I had a ton of homework so i didnt.
I will do them tomorow even though I am starting my cycle tomorow.
My cycle will be as follows
day 1-100 test prop 50mg ED
day 21-100 Ten Ace 50mg ED
day 61-100 Winstrol 50mg ED
HCG e5d (starting day 20) and proviron 50mg ED
Ill update on pct just before I start it!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 16, 2009)

*hate maxin out*

I hate maxin out right before a cycle because an injury would seriously fuck everything up, but with that being said, I did it anyways...
started with a some warming up on the eliptical, getting my arms involved, with not too much resistance.
Bench Press
135x12
225x10
315x1
325x1
335x1
345x.5
... was hoping to get 345 up but ill smash that for sure in the next few months
after this I got on the bike for about 5 mins just to take a rest and get my blod flowing to my lower body...
Deadlifts 
225x5
315x1
405x1
425x1
... barley got to full extension on this attempt... no need to try more weight... I am happy with this max... after this I walked on an incline until my brother got to the gym to give me a spot for my squat max.
Squats... 
315x3
405x1
455x1
475x1 
... I have been workin on getting my deadlift above my squats but I have been squatting for about a year longer than I have been deadlifting (because of pure ignorance)
Totally happy with how today went and I cant wait to smash all these maxes in exactly 100 days.
I most like will not max while I am cycling because an injury would be a major waste of super valuable time.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2009)

*weight updates*

will get back in the gym tomorrow morning (start back on my cycle routine)
I weighed in at 197.5 this morning
that sux because i have been going to hell on this dnp cycle. 
I can see that I am loosing fat though but I know I am putting on some water from the test and that is why the weight number isnt dropping as fast as id like it too. 
hopefully i can get some pics up here sometime soon but I need to get a computer that has a workable usb port. 
alright well im off do some some hit on my treadmill. 
until next time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn, your are a strong dude.  This will be a fun journal to read.  Your numbers impress me.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Damn, your are a strong dude.  This will be a fun journal to read.  Your numbers impress me.



If you think I am strong just wait eight years... you already have two year head start on when I started taking lifting seriously. 

Keeping working hard you will be warming up with my numbers when you are my age


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Back and Shoulders*

Went light today because I maxed out a few days ago and didnt want to risk any injury... Ill up the weight and lower the reps starting tomorow.
Rom Deadlifts... (first time trying these)
225x20
275x12
275x12
SLDLs
185x10
225x10
225x10
Pull ups (BW)
12x12x12
Barbell curls
135x8
135x8
seated shoulder press
185x12
185x12
225x8
Did some shoulder flys (side and front raises)
20 minutes hiit followed by 40minutes steady pace on treadmill. (really want to get the most fat off possible before I start on the tren)

later dudes


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 19, 2009)

How'd you like the RDL's?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> How'd you like the RDL's?



I find that they are an easier ROM, It feels good after performing the lift as well. I can really tell that they hit my lower back nicely.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Back to the basics*

Im back on my usual cycle routine now. (heavy compounds)
warmup with weighted jump rope and some bball...
Bench Press
135x12 (warmup)
315x8 (was planing on doing only 5 reps... the prop is kikin in nicely)
315x8
315x6
incline press
275x8
275x8
275x8
Dips
(BWx12)x3
Crossovers
80x16
80x16
80x16
Leg Press (about five guys were using the power rack so no front squats today, wish we had more than one at my gym)... (also I ass 50lbs to the weight of the plates to account for the weight of the machine)
950x12/20 toe pushes
1040x8
1130x6
1130x6/12 toe pushes
Deciding to mix it up with the punching bag for hiit today.
i did 1min intense punching, then three minutes relaxed punching x5
I always feel like the bag shreds my arms 

peace fellas


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 21, 2009)

*back focus*

Eliptical warmup...
SLDLs
225x8
275x8
275x8
275x8
Rom. Deads (really like this lift)
315x8
315x8
315x8
Yates Rows
225x12
225x12
225x12
BW Pullups
3x12
Barbell Curls
155x6
155x6
155x6
seated OH press
225x12
225x12
225x12
I can feel my strength increase, in more of an explosive way, if that makes any sense.
20min HIIT on the treadmill.
Static Stretching with a focus on the lower back and hip flexors


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Legs and chest*

bball warmup.
Front Squats... 
225x10
315x10
365x8 (at this point I noticed that I tend to shift my weight forward a little when i perform the rising part of the squat. So I didnt go heavier and just focused on form until I felt more comfortable with this lift.)
365x5x5
Regular Squats...
405x5x5 
(skipped calves... )
Incline Press
225x10
275x8
315x3x3 (Damn that felt good! I love when my strength increases every workout)
Dips (BW)
16,15,12,12 (really should get a belt so I can add weight... thinking about just bringing a backpack oldschool style lol)
X overs
Lightweight 100 reps (30,30,20,20)
Pushdowns...
3 Dropsets x6heavy, then x12 light
No hiit today... 
finally done with dnp cycle ... happy with results ... look forward to sleeping through the night without sweats. Lost 12 pounds in 14 days. Once it is out of my system I start the tren ill drop my waterweight and take some pics to post on here.

later!!!!!!!!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2009)

*rep range shoulders and back*

light bag warmup.
standing behind the neck press
95x20
135x20
155x18
155x17
Yates Row
185x20
185x18
185x16
Seated OH press
165x20
165x20
165x20
SLDs
225x12
315x6
315x6
315x6
Pull downs
200x12
200x12
200x12
Seated Rows
200x12
200x12
200x12
Barbell Curls
135x12
135x10
135x10
SPC trying to get my mile time <7mins ... trying to get my endurance up a little bit. I almost couldnt keep up with this new girl that I am dating!! that is just unacceptable

Later my fellow gym rats


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats a long ass workout man!   I bet it wore you out.  You have strong vertical pressing power.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice workouts. and you almost couldnt keep up with her man that sucks. i think my girlfriend could out run me at the moment too she runs track i play baseball.. what can ya do.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chest and Leg (RR)*

*stat update...*
current weight: 201.5
LBM: 180-182 
Looks like I am right around 9-10% BF right now... could be carrying some water as I am now 15 days into my cycle (50mg prop ED right now, will add 50mg tren ED on day 21 until day 60-100 depending on results). Goal is to get down to 7% BF while gaining 3-5lbs lbm/week.
Now to the workout...
Weighted jump rope warmup.
Bench Press.
135x20
225x16
225x16
Incline Press.
185x14
185x14
185x12
X-overs
80x20
80x20
80x20
Dips
BWx50 (20,15,15) 1min rests
Pushdowns DS's
200x10, 100x10 (rev grip)x2
Leg Press and catch (long rests in between)
400x12
400x12
400x12
Toe Pushes
400x50
400x50
Legs too shaky for any running so I will go for a swim tonight.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice workout. swimming sounds like fun.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice workout. swimming sounds like fun.



it was brutal... I turned the heat on my pool for like 2 hours and it will still <70 degrees. 
Felt pretty good afterwards though.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 28, 2009)

*shoulders and shock back*

bball warmup...
Standing BTN press:
135x12
185x10
185x10
Seated OH Press:
225x12
225x10
225x12
Rom DL's, then straight into yates row: (set up two barbells)
315x8, 205x6
315x8, 205x6
315x8, 205x6
SLDL's, then straight into shrugs:
225x10, 225x12
225x10, 225x12
225x10, 225x12
(30second slomo BW chinup, immed follwed by light pulldowns till failure)x3
(30scond rev grip bw chin, immed followed by light barbell curls till failure)x2
20 minutes HIIT on treadmill.

Peace Fellas

edit...
it may look as though my strength is decreasing but when I cycle I stray away from "explosive" (dont know if that is the right word) motions and really slow down my motion during lifts so that each muscle group is stressed for longer periods of time. Through experimentation this is what works for me!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Chest and Leg w/ variation*

thought I would mix it up a little bit today since I felt pretty fresh after taking yesterday off due to a huge pile-up of himework...
Jump rope warmup...
Decline Bench
135x12
225x12
265x10
265x10
Incline Bench
225x10
225x10
Dips (BW 50 in 4 mins)
15, 15, 10, 10
X-overs (dropsets)
Heavyx3 / lightx12
Heavyx3 / lightx12
Lunges
135x20
225x10
225x10
135x16
Will do some swimming for cardio tonight. Usually just tread for 20min, 5min intervals with 1min breaks.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Shoulders and Lats*

I wanted to start focusing more on my lats as they are a concern of mine.
every third shoulder/back day I will go straight from deads to pull down hell
like this...
bball warmup...
DB shoulder press
180x8
180x8
160x10 (unilateral)
SLDs
275x10
275x9
275x9
Yates Row
225x8
225x8
Chinups 
BWx12 x12 x10 xfailure
*pull down hell*Hammer Strength pull down machine 
10sets of 10-12 reps each with 180lbs (all sorts of grip variations)
Barbell Curls
155x6
155x4
155x4
Hiit swimming tonight... (pool is nice and warm now)


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Chest and Leg day*

usual warmup...
Bench Press
225x10
295x8
295x7
295x7
Incline Flys
100x10
110x8
120x6
DB incline press
200x8
200x8
200x8
Heavy pushdowns
I knew I was gonna go heavy on legs so i took a little walk on the treadmill on a slight incline
Squats (seems like its been a while since ive done these)
315x8
365x8
405x6
425x5
425x5
455x3
455x3

no cardio today... maybe tonight


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 9, 2009)

You give up on you journal or have you just been busy with school, i haven't seen you posting at all the past week.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 9, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> You give up on you journal or have you just been busy with school, i haven't seen you posting at all the past week.



OK well I guess I have just been a lazy fucker!!!
Ive been messing around with my routine and found a nice little split that I will be sticking to until the end of my cycle.
But I havent been missing any workouts and my strength has shot up like crazy!!!
Ill start logging again this weekend.
Also I am torn between Halo for the last 30 days of my cycle or anadrol. I dont know which one I am gonna go with.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 9, 2009)

hey log something when you get a chance i like readin your stuff. im going to take it as this new spilt must be pretty good then?


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 9, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> OK well I guess I have just been a lazy fucker!!!
> Ive been messing around with my routine and found a nice little split that I will be sticking to until the end of my cycle.
> But I havent been missing any workouts and my strength has shot up like crazy!!!
> Ill start logging again this weekend.
> Also I am torn between Halo for the last 30 days of my cycle or anadrol. I dont know which one I am gonna go with.



Well i figured you hadn't been missing any workouts, you are on a cycle. I got back to it last night. Missed three days this week, my daughter got sick and admitted to memorial. She's fine now, just gave us a little scare. I finally got caught up on sleep last night.


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh and i started a new routine last night too 

Day 1 Horizontal Push/Pull
Day 2 Heavy Quads/ Light Hamstring
Day 3 Vertical Push/Pull
Day 4 Hamstring heavy/ light quads


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 10, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> Well i figured you hadn't been missing any workouts, you are on a cycle. I got back to it last night. Missed three days this week, my daughter got sick and admitted to memorial. She's fine now, just gave us a little scare. I finally got caught up on sleep last night.



glad to hear shes ok now.



StuckInBako said:


> Oh and i started a new routine last night too
> 
> Day 1 Horizontal Push/Pull
> Day 2 Heavy Quads/ Light Hamstring
> ...



ya baby! dont be another bakersfield meathead with skinny ass legs... 
TRAIN THOSE WHEELS!!!
.... Ive have literally NEVER seen anybody do a squat at my gym. as a matter of fact I have never seen any male ever do a lower body workout at my gym. they all just come to the gym with there tank tops and cargo pants showing off their upper bodies and hiding their chicken legs... lol a little venting!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Push day (been feeling like an absolute monster lately)*

I switched up my routine to alternating push with pull and legs.
jump rope warmup...
Bench Press
135x12
225x12
315x10
315x10
315x10
Incline Press
315x8
315x8
315x8
Dips BW + 50lbs
12,12,10,10
Incline Flys
130x10
140x8
140x8
finished with super heavy rope pushdowns.
Starting to get those freak stares in the gym.
And I have to admit it feels great.
been running at night for some cardio so I dropped the hiit at the gym.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 11, 2009)

it's reading about how strong some guys are like you that keep me motivated to work hard lol. very nice numbers


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> it's reading about how strong some guys are like you that keep me motivated to work hard lol. very nice numbers



I assure you that if I can do it... anybody can!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> I assure you that if I can do it... anybody can!



thats good to know  i lifted today and was happy with how it went seeing as i was sick as hell.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 16, 2009)

*FB workout*

I did a full body workout today because i had to skip the gym yesterday and will have to skip again tomorow.
Ive been working out like crazy but have been so busy with finals coming up and grabbing more hours at work that I have barely had time to log my workouts.
Rom Deads:
315x10
365x8
405x6
405x6
405x6
Tbar Rows
205x12
205x12
205x10
25 slow motion FULL chins w/ 5 second rest in betweem
Bench Press
315x8
335x5
335x4
Dips (3x5) BW + 90lbs
Incline Flys
150x8
150x8
160x5
Before jumping onto squats I did a little cool down on the eliptical.
Squats ladder 
135x15
225x15
315x12
405x10
455x5
455x5

Peace fellas


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 16, 2009)

holy hell thats a workout. good job


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 20, 2009)

Bro, your slacking again. Start posting those damn workouts


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 20, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> Bro, your slacking again. Start posting those damn workouts



lol just got on to post yesterdays and today's...

yesterday I did my pull workout and ended with rr squats.

todays workout:
Decline Bench
225x16
315x10
315x10
315x9

Inline bench
315x10
315x9
315x8.5

Dips BW + 90
3x5

Super heavy rope pushdowns
12,12,failure

my BF has gone down like crazy and I am partitioning like a beast.

current cycle update.
100mg test prop ED
100mg tren ace EOD
50mg TBOL ED
i am twenty six days in at these doses and 51 days in, in total.
I will continue this current stack for probably another 49 days.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice workout man


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2009)

*back blast!!!*

today i decided to get some serious deadlifting in.
My gym only has one power rack and lately some baseball team has been hogging the shit out of it so when i got there and they werent there I decided to hit the deads hard.
Deads: one second reset in between reps
315x16
5min rest
405x12
5min rest
455x7
SLDs
275x12
275x12
shoulder width chins
BW+70lbsx9 three second hanging rest in between each FULL rep
ended with super heacy t-bar rows varying my grip. This really got my traps and bis blasted.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2009)

that workout looks like it kills.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> that workout looks like it kills.


Its crazy because when i do these types of workouts where I take little breaks in between reps and go through the absolute full ROM (even with some exaggeration) The fatigue always hits me about one hour after the workout.
I am completely spent right now from that workout but I felt energized immediately after.

thats just kind of wierd to me!


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 21, 2009)

Why don't you join twenty four hour fitness already, I know you work late and the great thing about it is you can go after and be one of less than 5 people in the free weights section and not have to wait on anything. 

I go during the day from time to time, it's packed but having eye candy to look at is always nice. Sucks when you get wood and are wearing thin shorts or pants though. That'll sure force you to sit on the equipment and think about baseball until moving on to the next exercise.

 I pay 30 a month but can add another person for 18 more a month. Plus having someone to help me push my intesity would be nice. But with my weird work schedule that wouldn't be on a regular basis.

Also i hear In shape is really nice, not sure if In Shape City on white lane and stine is the same thing though. Both have full size swimming pool, spa's, saunas, ect. I'd go there myself but my buddy works at the one out in rosedale that is brand new and i don't want to drive that far plus they actually close unlike 24. Kinda sucks cause he can get me a really  good discount too.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2009)

StuckInBako said:


> Why don't you join twenty four hour fitness already, I know you work late and the great thing about it is you can go after and be one of less than 5 people in the free weights section and not have to wait on anything.
> 
> I go during the day from time to time, it's packed but having eye candy to look at is always nice. Sucks when you get wood and are wearing thin shorts or pants though. That'll sure force you to sit on the equipment and think about baseball until moving on to the next exercise.
> 
> ...



well once i transfer to University in may I will be using the facilities at the University.
It will be free for me, plus with my internship, I will be teaching some classes in there as well (not sure which ones yet), I will be doing some personal training there too.
I will consider getting a 24hr membership though for latenight workouts. that might come in handy to blow off some steam late at night.


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 22, 2009)

that's the only reason i even go there besides it being close, i really hate going in the day. I hate crowds anywhere but especially at the gym.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 22, 2009)

*high volume today (refeed tonight and all day tom)*

the gym was packed today so I couldnt do the exact workout that I had planned... (plenty of hot broads to look at though!!)

Bench press
225x20 (2minute rest)
225x20 (2min rest)
225x20 (3min rest)
225x20 (3min rest)
225x20 

OH press 
185x20 (2min rest)
185x20 (2min rest)
185x20 (3min rest)
185x20 (3min rest)
185x20

Rope Pushdowns
205x20 (2min rest)
205x20 (2min rest)
215x20 (3min rest)
215x20 (3min rest)
215x20

finished with crossovers starting with 80lbs and lowering the weight until I repped out 100 total.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> the gym was packed today so I couldnt do the exact workout that I had planned... (plenty of hot broads to look at though!!)
> 
> Bench press
> 225x20 (2minute rest)
> ...



this looks crazy  how in the heck did you pull this one off?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 22, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> this looks crazy  how in the heck did you pull this one off?



ive been running at or under maintance for so long that the refeed made me feel like a freak. I went insane and decided to go crazy with the volume. Ill do this a couple of times a month, because sometimes I just feel like I need to blow off some steam .
 plus its really not that crazy only four different lifts one hundred reps each but ten minute breaks in between lifts and two to three minute breaks in between sets helps me get through it.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 23, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> ive been running at or under maintance for so long that the refeed made me feel like a freak. I went insane and decided to go crazy with the volume. Ill do this a couple of times a month, because sometimes I just feel like I need to blow off some steam .
> plus its really not that crazy only four different lifts one hundred reps each but ten minute breaks in between lifts and two to three minute breaks in between sets helps me get through it.



so what is the point of all the volume. i've never really done volume work at all most reps i've ever done in one set was 15 and that was just a bench contest at 185 durring wrestling season.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> so what is the point of all the volume. i've never really done volume work at all most reps i've ever done in one set was 15 and that was just a bench contest at 185 durring wrestling season.



ive heard plenty of different theories on the pros and cons of high volume training.
personally, when I am on a cycle like I am now I feel like there is no limit to the growth that I can achieve if I ate all that I could.  Since I am cutting the AAS are mainly being used to keep a lean muscle growth rate, similar to what I get while bulking off cycle, while running a caloric deficit (500 below maintanance plus clen and t3). So when I go through a refeed, which I do frequently mainly for the comfort of it (i am definately an emotional eater) I want to take full advantage of the extra calories that I am taking in. so on the second day of my three day refeed I pump up the volume and go beast mode in the gym.
I have done alot of experimenting with my body when it comes to routines and dieting and I feel like I have a pretty good grip on how to maximize my results. 
If I could offer you advice it would be to change things up frequently and keep very detailed records of your results. this will allow you to get to a point where you can manipulate your entire lifestyle to maximize the benefit you get from lifting.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 25, 2009)

*yesterdays workout*

I had plenty of steam to blow off in the gym yesterday after getting a nice four pack of siezure letters in the mail that morning.
good way to blow 2.5k.
anyways its a good thing that you dont need any money to get a workout in...
Rom Deads
315x12
315x12
315x12
315x12
315x12
T-bar rows
225x12
225x12
225x12
SLDs
225x12
225x12
225x12
Yates Row
225x12
225x12
225x12
Pull downs (slightly wider than shoulder width alternating grip)
210x12
210x12
210x12
210x12
210x12
Standing unilateral db curls 
100x20
100x20
100x20

that was my pissed off... out $2.5k... shitty day... take it out in the gym... workout!!!!!!!!


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 25, 2009)

they will re ship if you scan the letters and send and email them back, what the problem you shouldn't be out of anything. Just use a friends address cause yours is junk now.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 27, 2009)

*ClockWork*

I am now 217 with sumwhere around 8-9 BF.
Hopefully by the end of my cycle I get to my goal weight of 225 and 7%
By the end of PCT I want to be around 6%.
didnt have much time to put in the gym today because of finals coming up and a few assignments that I have put off till the last minute...
Squats
225x12
315x12
365x12
365x12
405x5
Bench Press
225x12
315x9
315x8
315x8
Incline Flys
130x12
140x10
150x6
150x6
Rope Pushdowns
225x12
225x12
EZ bar Pushdowns
225x12
225x12


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 27, 2009)

not to far off your weight goal keep on working hard and i know you will get it.


----------



## sendit08 (May 5, 2009)

*finally done!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ok so here is the deal guys....
I am a student with six courses... 
I have had six finals over the last ten days...
that is way i have not logged any workouts...
however, I have been working out still.
Im finished now!!! ready to get back to logging...
after I get completely inebriated tonight!!!!!!!!

*today's workout...*
Squats
315x12
365x12
365x12
405x5
Leg Press 20 plates total
5x5
Decline Press
275x10
335x5
335x5
incline press
225x12
225x12
225x12
Incline Flys
130x12
140x10
150x6
150x6
Rope Pushdowns
225x12
225x12
EZ bar Pushdowns
225x12
225x12


----------



## Rubes11 (May 6, 2009)

nice stuff. when do you know how it did on the finals?


----------



## sendit08 (May 6, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice stuff. when do you know how it did on the finals?



I will know in a couple of weeks or so...
the good thing about this semester is that I am in no danger of failing any class even if I completely bomb the final... its mostly the difference between an a and a b so its party time now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sendit08 (May 14, 2009)

*lagging on the logging*

i went on a spur of the moment vacation with a couple old friends of mine and havent been able to log my progress.
got back in the gym this morning and focused on a couple compounds that I have missed over the last week...(stupid bowflex in the hotel fitness center)
just wanted to assure you all that i am still alive...
Hopefully I can get some pics on here asap
today's workout: (felt a little rusty with heavy weight since i been just doing high volume isolations over the last eight days)
Bench Press
225x12
315x8
335x5
335x5
Incline Press
315x10
315x10
315x8
Dips (bw +70lbs)
7,7,5,5,3,3
ended with heavy rope and ezbar pushdowns

I am going to start pct in a bout two weeks and I ill start cutting for my goal BF% of <5 on halloween day (got a gig as a model at a strip club where I have to wear a skimpy old school medieval armour)
... and no those pics will not be posted


----------



## Rubes11 (May 14, 2009)

started to wonder if you were alive or not. lol  nice workout how was the vacation


----------



## sendit08 (Jan 31, 2012)

*3 years later, And im back at it!*

Its been over three years since I first started this Journal and I have been just itching to start logging again!!!
Quick intro about me...
I am currently a chef at a high end resort style hospital. (I will be posting recipes as I share my diet with everyone)!!
I wanted to continue on this same journal because I really want to get my strength up to, and maybe even surpass where I was when I first started this journal.
I have been going natural for over a year now and I am just where I want to be, both physically and mentally, to start a new cycle and kick off 2012 with a bang...
Ill log tonights workout later on today and add a link to my upcoming cycle structure that I will post later tonight in the Anabolic forum...

Please feel free to add your input to everything I do! 
I missed the whole Ironmag Familia a great deal and I am excited to restart this log/journal!!


----------



## sendit08 (Jan 31, 2012)

*1/31 back workout*

I'm not going to hard in the gym right now. My calories are low because I am trying to drop as much body fat as possible until I feel like I look ready to start my cycle.

--Warmup:
Abs 100 reps
10mins light jog on incline
--Workout:
T-bar Row 2x(90lbx12)
Bent Over Rows 2x(95x12)
SLDeads 3x(135x12)
Upright Rows 2x(75x16)
--Cardio:
5000meters rowing on the machine

I am going to post my upcoming cycle soon, I am looking forward to hearing some feedback on my plans.


----------



## sendit08 (Jan 31, 2012)

*100 Day Cycle Plan*

100 day cycle in detail:

(1-40) ??? 100mg Test Suspension
(1-30) ??? Metha-Drol Extreme 
(31-70) ??? 75mg Test Prop, Tren Ace, Drost Prop
(41-100) ??? 105mg Anavar (devided into three doses)
(61-80) ??? 25mg Winny
(1-100) ??? Advanced Cycle Support
(1-100) ??? E-control RX
(1-70) ??? .5mg Arimidex eod
(1-68) ??? hcg 200iu eod, (69-70) 1500iu each day
(71-100) ??? Clomid 50mg
(71-100) ??? Melatonin2 .5mg (twice daily)

I will not start this cycle until I manage a few body fat issues that I have right now. 
My current goal to start the cycle is to just cut from my current weight 226 to 215.  IMO I will be right under 15% body fat. (im 5'10-11???)

Over the years I have tried various weight loss methods and while some have even proven themselves to be particularly effective, my appetite always seems to blast through the roof.  Its debateable whether or not the appetite would be a positive side effect for me during a cycle of aas I feel that i can control my eating much better without them. With that said I am willing to try any suggestions that I think make sense.
Does anybody else share that perspective?


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 1, 2012)

*2/1 workout:*

Hard abs and Cardio

HIIT treadmill...
5 sets of 1min sprint followed by 4mins light walking.
Abs...
seated crunch machine 5x50 (100lb resistance)
HIIT stationary bike...
same sequence as earlier.
Lower abs...
hanging leg lifts 3x20

I didnt feel too tired after my workout but I resisted the temptation of doing to much.

Todays dinner:  1 large salmon steak & two large cod fillets (split into two dinners 2 hrs apart) I pan sear the fish on top of my barbeque outside because I cant stand it when my house smells like fish all night lol!!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nothing but cardio for the last coupe days...
I feel like I am about 3 weeks out of where I want to be to start this cycle...
I am getting ready to post up some pics on here because I definately want to log the transformation!
Still looking for some feedback on my cycle, maybe a few suggestions or critques?


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome back - subbed!

Whats the Melatonin for?


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pony said:


> Welcome back - subbed!
> 
> Whats the Melatonin for?



Hey thanks for some feedback dude, I knew I wasnt talking to noone lol.  Its good to be back! I honestly forgot how much motivation keeping a log on here gives me....

I definitely hope to be fairly shredded by the time cycle is over and I have some melatonin on hand because I friend of mine had some and he owed me money lol now its mine!
Im Italian so im not super white but I think that the melatonin might give me a littler more of a "shredded" look. I have also heard/read that it may help with my skin. I have some large stretch marks that my first cycle left on me and I'm hoping it might minimize the visibility of those.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 5, 2012)

Today I am going to the gym during the first half of the super bowl!
I figure it to be pretty dead to I can get some serious reps in.

I got my gear last night and it made me want to wait a little longer to start my cycle.
I definitely feel like I need to be as close to 10% BF as I can before I start.
With the depth of my cycle being what it is I feel like the lower the bodyfat percentage the less of a risk of unwanted estrogenic sides.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Back day*

the gym was completely dead during the super bowl. It was kind of nice to have the whole place to myself.

Abs:
100 crunches with 25lb plate
Cardio:
Hiit of the bike for the entire first quarter
Back:
bent over rows (75lb dbs) 3 sets of 12
T bar rows 90olbs 1 set of 20
Lat pull down 100lb 3 sets of 20,18,18
Sumo deads 225lb 2 sets of 10, 315 1 set of 6 (It pains me to look back and see how much I lifted but I am getting ther quickly) 
Upright rows with cable 140 3 sets of 12
I really wanted to end with hypers because I recently read an article in AM forum about them and realized ive neglected them for a while.
but I was cramping Im pretty sure because I barely got any calories yesterday. (fell asleep before dinner)
anyways, I will do them during my leg day since I do sld's that day anyways.

It was a good day all in all except I was rooting for the pats but whatever these guys deserved it too!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Chest day*

I am going to train my wheels tomorow so I warmed up today by doing some lightweight leg presses. A lot of reps just to see where I am at and make a plan for tomorrow.

my chest routine today was inspired by a youtube video that I watched Phil Heath training chest...

decline.
70lb DBs press, 30lb flys, take 120 second and repeat
flat bench
same  as decline
incline
same thing
I ended with the peck deck 7 sets of 10 at 50lbs and it kicked my but. My tris were burning so much I just hopped on the bike for a cool down without even isolating them.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 8, 2012)

So in about a week I am going to end this log and start a new one in the Gear Depot section because I have all of my goodies and Ill be ready to go.
Ill be on a hardcore cut for the first three or so weeks. then I will go straight into the glory!


Today I trained legs.
My gym only has one station for squating and it was full with these three guys doing power cleans and upright rows.
I ended up doing a pyramid on the leg press.
And I ended my workout with the stair climber, 20mins.
That was all and I could barely walk out of the place!


----------

